# New home huge project



## djtylerj (Jun 12, 2019)

Been awhile since I've posted here, been busy with the new project. Recently moved and both front and back yards need major attention. So far I've added 150 yards of fill dirt, need approximately 200 more. Just finished the concrete add ons and dog run. Plan on getting the rest filled in with dirt and then build a pergola, natural gas fire pit, irrigation, outdoor kitchen and stereo. I have the grass seed already, it's blue bank KBG. Gonna seed in the spring, I know, not ideal, but I'll keep up with weeds and unwanted grass.


----------

